
One toke over the line: Race on to develop 'pot breathalyzer' - protomyth
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/13/us-cannabis-breathalyzer-idUSKCN0PN25820150713
======
ddingus
IMHO, the real money is detecting a recent use and differentiating it from
latent, non psychoactive levels that persist long after a use.

